# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > آموزش: تاریخچه ی Symbian os

## REZAsys

به نام خدا
تاريخچه : 

در سال 1980 ديويد پاتر شركت نرم‌افزاري Psion را پايه‌گذاري كرد. 
Psion در سالهاي 1991 تا 1998 دستگاههاي سري 3 را مي‌ساخت كه سيستم عامل EPOC16 روي آن بود. EPOC 16 بيشتر با نام SIBO شناخته مي‌شود. 
در سال 1997 همراه با معرفي دستگاههاي سري 5 نسخه 3.1 از سيستم‌عامل EPOC ارائه شد، كه اولين نسخه از مجموعه سيستم‌عامل‌هاي EPOC 32 بود. بعد ويرايش 4 از سيستم‌عامل EPOC بر روي ژئوفاكس 1 و اورگون اوزاريس ارائه شد. 
در سال 1998 شركت سيمبيان با مسئوليت محدود با مشاركت اريكسون ، نوكيا ، موتورولا و پسيون به منظور ايجاد همبستگي بين دستگاههاي PDA و تلفن‌هاي همراه تأسيس شد. 
در سال 1999 ويرايش 5 سيستم‌عامل EPOC ارائه شد كه با نام ER5 بر روي سري‌هاي 5mx ، سري 7 ، ريوو ، نت ‌بوك ، نت ‌پد ، اريكسون MC218 و اريكسون R380 قرار داده شده بود. 
در سال 2000 ويرايش يوني كد از سيستم عامل EPOC 5 به نام ER5U بر روي اريكسون R380 ارائه شد. كه سيستم عامل بازي نبود، يعني شما نمي‌توانستيد سيستم‌عامل را دوباره نصب كنيد. 
در همان سال سيمبيان 6.0 و 6.1 ارائه گرديد كه هنوز عده‌اي آن را به همان نام ER6 مي‌شناختند. اولين تلفن همراه بازي كه ارائه شد نوكيا 9210 بود كه بر روي آن سيمبيان 6 .0 قرار داشت. 
در سال 2003 نسخه‌هاي 7.0 و 7.0s از سيستم عامل سيمبيان ارائه گرديد. در سال 2004 پسيون سهام خود در شركت سيمبيان را واگذار كرد و در همان سال اولين كرم سيستم عامل سيمبيان به نام Cabir بوجود آمد كه توسط موبايل‌هاي مجهز به بلوتوث براي گسترش خود و آلوده‌كردن ديگر تلفن‌هاي همراه بلوتوث‌دار نزديك به خود استفاده مي‌كرد. 
در سال 2004 ويرايش 8.0 سيستم‌عامل سيمبيان ارائه شد. يكي از عمده‌ترين مزيت‌هاي آن انتخاب بين دو نوع كرنل EKA2 , EKA1 است. البته كرنل EKA2 همراه با سيمبيان ويرايش 8.1b منتشر شد. از ديد كاربر اين دو نوع كرنل تفاوت بسياري ندارد، اما از لحاظ داخلي اختلافات بسياري بين آنها است. البته بيشتر سازندگان تلفن‌هاي همراه براي اينكه سازگاري تلفن‌هاي خود را با درايور‌هاي دستگاههاي قديمي حفظ كنند، هنوز از كرنل EKA1 استفاده مي‌كنند. اما كرنل EKA2 مزاياي بيشتري را ارائه مي‌كند كه گاه اهميت آن از اين سازگاري‌ها بيشتر است. 
در سال 2004 ويرايش اصلاح‌شده‌اي از ويرايش 8.0 با شماره 8.1 منتشر شد. كه البته دو نسخه 8.1b , 8.1a داشت كه به معني تفاوت در كرنل‌هاست، بطوريكه كرنل اولي EKA1 بود و دومي EKA2 . در مورد نسخه 8.1b كه كرنل EKA2 داشت بايد گفت كه با اينكه لايه امنيتي جديدي نداشت اما سازندگان ژاپني تلفن‌هاي همراه به خاطر خصوصيت زماني واقعي آن به شدت به آن علاقه نشان دادند، اما عيب بزرگ آن اين است كه اجازه نصب نرم‌افزارهاي باز را نمي‌دهد. 
ويرايش 9.0 سيمبيان در اواخر سال 2004 فقط بخاطر بعضي تحقيقات داخلي در شركت سيمبيان ايجاد شد و بكار گرفته شد. 
در اوايل سال 2005 انتشار نسخه جديدي از سيستم‌عامل سيمبيان به نام 9.1 اعلام شد. بهسازي‌هاي عمده‌اي بر روي آن صورت گرفته است. اين بهينه‌سازي‌ها شامل اصلاح بسياري از نرم‌افزار‌ها، امنيت بيشتر و پشتيباني بيشتر از نرم‌افزار نويسان و كاربران مي‌باشد. اما مشكل اين است كه نسخه جديد باينري ARM EABI به اين معناست كه نرم‌افزار‌نويسان بايد ابزارهاي خود را پيشرفته‌تر كنند و لايه امنيتي جديد آنها را ناچار خواهند كرد كه كدهاي خود را دوباره از نو بنويسند. احتمالاً مدل N91 نوكيا اولين تلفن همراه داراي اين نسخه خواهد بود و گفته مي‌شود كه پس از آن مدل P990 سوني اريكسون هم با اين سيستم‌عامل ارائه خواهد گرديد. 
البته بايد بخاطر داشته باشيد كه در نسخه‌هاي باينري سيستم عامل سيمبيان تلاش بر اين است كه سازگاري با نسخ قبلي همچنان حفظ شود. و گرچه در ويرايش 9.0 مجبور به اصلاح يا تغيير بعضي از ابزارهاي براي پاسخگويي به نيازمندي‌هاي جديد در زمينه ايمني و نرم‌افزار‌هاي هستيد اما در كل تغيير نسخ ARMv4 به نسخ ARMv5 به اين سازگاري‌ها آسيب چنداني نمي‌زند و باز هم مي‌توانيد نرم‌افزار‌هاي نسخ پايين‌تر را بر روي نسخ بالاتر از سيستم‌عامل سيمبيان نصب كنيد. 

مقاله بالا بخشی از پایان نامه سیستم عامل سیمبیان می باشد
منبع سایت www.iran24h.com

----------

